# how big do you think sky is



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

this is my little blue sky still getting her/his color but it looks like it will be blue, iv'e tried to sex him/her with a light to try and find her ovaries then i stopped and thought to my self he/she may be to young yet . but i'm also tiring to find out how big sky is and i'm not good with measurements. so i would like your opinion on it . and that may help determine sky's age sorry if this pic is so blurry but i do have a nice close up ^^ this was done with the flash on , (forgot to turn it off)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Too hard to tell. Do you have a ruler? If so put the ruler up to the tank and I am sure the fish will investigate. Then you can get an estimate.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok so i did what majerah1 said to do and both my baby bettas are about an inch long from head to tail. so according to this growth chart for bettas i found on line  both my bettas are or should be about 6-8 weeks old give or take. but i'm thinking 7 going on 8


----------

